# Turkey Hunting Help



## cbbase32

Hi there, I have a few questions to ask you. How do you understand the wild turkey vocabulary? Im buying some videos on how to use different type of calls now, but when im out turkey hunting the tom turkey hangs up or it gobbles, but it just dont come in. People are saying something about a wild turkey vocabulary, so can you please tell me anything about this stuff. Thank you so much


----------



## iwantabuggy

I've been hunting turkey for about 15 years. I have killed somewhere in the neighbor hoo d of 20 turkeys. I have no idea what they are saying. I don't worry too much about what they are saying. I try to worry about what I am saying.

If the turkeys are being pretty vocal on any given day, I try to be pretty vocal also. If the turkeys are being pretty quite, I just get in a good spot, call enough that they know I am there, and then go quite. I think the thing that has helped me the most is:

1. Don't call too much. You will have to decide how much that is, but I have seen turkeys just turn and walk away. I think from calling too much.

2. Try to sound like more than one turkey whenever you can. Start a calling sequence with a friction call, before the run is done, start on a second run on a mouth call, then switch to a different friction call and start a third run before the second one is finished.

3. Get a gobble shaker and try to sound like a jake with hens.

Good luck.


----------



## cbbase32

Ok thanks i will see what i can do


----------



## cbbase32

Bagged a nice size hen today comming to the decoy........ thanks for the help people


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

you can't shoot hens in spring


----------



## Chuck Smith

You can bag a bearded hen in many states. I have shot two. One in wi. and one in MO.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

That is true. But he didn't say it had a beard. Plus why would you want to?


----------



## cbbase32

No my hen didnt even have a beard on it. It by chance came to my decoy set up and it was a done deal. i try to call the toms in, but dont get no help from the site, so i have to do what i have to do, go back out for seconds tomorrow morning thanks for the reply


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

dude you can't poach hens in the spring and you can't shoot more than one. Unless your just fing around you should be shot for being an idiot


----------



## cbbase32

and your mom should be shot for having you, great hunting busting them in there tiny head, going back tomorrow great hunting


----------



## goosetalk

If you are serious then you have no business on a respectable site such as Nodak. Real hunters respect the law, and do not for any reason poach. You came on here for help, and received it. Verbal advice can only go so far, experience afield will teach you the rest, which will take time. You are not a hunter, but another fool that give true hunters a bad rap. So do not disrespect members on this site for commenting on YOUR stupidity. I'm sure you'll reply back with some remark, but being a better man, I will not stupe to your level, nor do I expect any other of my fellow members to do so. No one should reply, unless you admit to your stupidity, and apologize for disrepecting Nodak's members, along with all true hunters who hunt legally and value the tradition for what it is really worth. It's not all about killing, its about the memories. Shame on you for violating our tradition.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

This guy should be banned


----------



## killallturkeys

i think goosetalk is right and u should be baned :withstupid:


----------



## cbbase32

Tell me what i recived then, i recived nothing from the site


----------



## cbbase32

goosetalk only i would have to say is im not admiting nothing, im not sorry or anything you said. Why am i wrong for comming to this site asking for help then get laughed at by the people, i guess because they know how to call them in and i dont. So if im going to get banned from the site for speaking whats true then let it be, i will make another account and just come back, so you think by blocking my ip i wont be back i have a few dailups, so do what you want. As I stated before i pay for my tag and i have killed a tom turkey before, willing to learn, and members here look at me like im stupied. I kill what i want to kill, its my only way to get a turkey, AS said before trying to learn to be like some of the other people here and all they want is for me to buy something from them, i dont mind paying if it helps me to start call the male turkeys in. So you say what you want or do what you want i dont care


----------



## jwdinius1

dude wow, ur defenitlry the type of people that give hunters a ****ty name, instead of bagging the hen y didn't u just bring a camera with and take photos, unless u absolutley need the meat i have to disagree with ur descision.


----------



## mallard_molester

you can come to nebraska and shoot what you want, we wont bash you for it, i love this board, but a lot of you guys are so up tight about it. Maybe he has a private farm with turkeys on it. Shoot what you want, if you get busted for it, take it like a man and dont complain that nodak sucks and this and that like a lot of others have done.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

Shooting a hen turkey is like shooting a hen mallard. DEAD HENS DON'T LAY EGGS. Hens in Iowa are only legal to shoot in the spring if they have a beard or if you hunt them in the fall. In my mind it makes no since to shoot them anytime.

I know your not in Iowa just using it as reference.

I've seen a few people offer advice. You have to use a series of yelps and cutts. There are other types of calls but I never use them. I haven't needed to. You really need to think your post through as your coming off as a non-sporting poaching a-hole. There are people willing to help but come on man how can you blame a web site for you not being ablt to get a Tom and shooting a hen, because we didn't tell you how to call. That makes no sense at all.

Mallard-molester I wouldn't say come to Nebraska we don't care what you shoot. That makes you look like the same type of person, plus not everyone in your state will feel the way you do. My guess 99% of people would not agree with what is going on here, no matter if its private or public land. The laws cover all land private or public, when it comes to poaching.


----------



## goosetalk

cbbase32 said:


> Tell me what i recived then, i recived nothing from the site


After looking at both of your topics for help, I see that you did infact recieve several calling tips from members. These were viable tips. However, they are tips, which do not always work on any given day, but they are vialble. The only way to know if they may work is to give them time to work. Turkey hunting is about patience. If you were patient, and did not shoot the hen, you may have realized how lucky you were to have a legal "live decoy" in your set up. That hen you shot may have been more than a gobbler could resist. If that didn't happen, then maybe you could have listened to the hen's vocabulary, which is what you wanted to know about in the first place. The best way to mimick any animal, is to listen to a live one call, and with practice duplicate what you have heard.


----------



## goosetalk

Here's another tip for you, calling isn't everything in turkey hunting. The most important factor is scouting, and being where the birds want to be. This can make a first time hunter look like a pro because it is always easier to make a turkey go where he wants to go anyways.

I did not see any reference to other members making fun of you, but if they did then they should be ashamed for their mistakes. I am sorry to hear, if true, that this has happened.

Poaching is wrong, whether on private or public land.


----------



## cbbase32

thanks mallard_molester lol, there is onething i learned from the site, AHOLE LOT OF PRICKS ON HERE, so i did learn me something


----------



## mallard_molester

the funniest thing is, i could bet everything i own that everyone on this board does things that are illegal from time to time,


----------



## cbbase32

I bet everything i own aswell, sure they do, its like people goes to chuch just to get something free out of it, but never once laid there hand on a bible to read it. I would say 90% poachers here thereselfs no doubt


----------



## IOWAFOWLER

There is no way in hell there are 90% poachers on this site. You my friend are the minority. You need to realize that your a freakin idiot and should not be allowed to hunt. Its people like you that get our rights taken away little by little each year.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN

My guess is that "cbbase32" is simply 'Full Of It" if you know what I mean. I don't believe for a minute that he killed a hen. He's just what's known as a internet "Troll."

With that handle "cbbase32" I'll bet there are a number of ND Game wardens running through CB files looking up that "Handle."

In any case, if there is some element of truth (and I doubt that) in his statement of poaching a hen, it will only be a matter of time before he's caught doing some other unlawful deed. His time will come. We can only hope it comes soon. :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

cbbase32 has been deactivated for obvious reasons.


----------

